# Erdely



## ati24 (2005 November 4)

Erdelyi magyar vagyok es szeretnek kikioltozni kanadaba vagy az allamokban.Felsofoku vegzetseggel rendelkezem es az angol nyelvet jol beszelem.Ha valaki tud segiteni irjon az [email protected] email cimre.
Koszonom


----------



## Efike (2005 November 4)

Vedd a fáradtságot ati24 és nézz szét a fórumon. Rengeteg ilyen kérdés merült fel korábban, mindenki megkapta a választ. Konkrétan milyen segítségre gondolsz ?


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 4)

Ha esetleg venned a faratsagot hogy elolvasd az ide vonatkozo topicokat , sokat segitene. Felsofoku vegzetseggel ez nem lessz tul nehez.. Marmint , elolvasni.:-(


----------



## andika (2005 November 4)

a többi, az a macera.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 4)

Atlagossan kethetente erkezik valaki hasonlo kerdessel. Minden le van irva , ki van vesezve vagy 60 oldalon. Venni kene a faradsagot elolvasni. Nem szeretem amikor valki tok ismeretlenul aszongya, tara itt vagyok fogd meg a kezem aztan intezd el. mond el az okossagot. Leirtuk, csak olvasni kell annal tobbet ugy sem tudunk mondani.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

Van egy bevándorlási topic. 
Csak végig kellene futtatni az illetőnek a szemét a témákon, rögtön a fórum címlapján. Vagy még magyarországi letelepedési topic is ...
Így, csak teleszemeteljük a Fórumot és szegény Kareszék majd megint lomtalaníthatnak ... 
szerintem, ezt az egész topicot törölni kéne...


----------



## Horváth Sándor (2005 November 4)

Több erdélyi témájú verset írtam, amelynek tapasztalatait a 70-es évek adták - most, a hazai híradásokból hallottam Böjte Csaba szerzetes kanadai útjáról. Ha valaki tájékoztatna a részletekről, megköszönném.
Üdv. alex


----------



## Horváth Sándor (2005 November 4)

Miután sehol nem találtam Böjte Csaba útjával kapcsolatosan anyagot, felteszem a magyar hírháló anyagát. Azt hiszem, megérdemli az olvasó figyelmét.
Íme:
Annak, aki soha nem éli át, elképzelhetetlen lehet, mennyire átértelmeződik a haza, az otthon fogalma, mikor valaki felhagy addigi életével, egyszer csak elveszti mindazt, ami fontos volt számára. Aki nyomorba születik, talán soha nem tudja meg, mit jelent a család, az igazi otthon: mi a szeretet. Az Amerikába szakadt magyarság a Böjte atyával való találkozás után másként gondol haza, mostantól életeket menthet meg. Úgy, ahogy Böjte Csaba testvér teszi azt immár tizenhárom esztendeje, otthon, Erdélyben. E Déván élő ferences szerzetes nem másból, mint szeretetből építkezik. Tudja és vallja, a tárgyak, a hajszolt javak múlandó értékek, ám szeretetből örökre szóló otthonokat lehet emelni.

A szegény családokból kikerülő, árva gyermekeket felkaroló, akaratlanul is Néri Szent Fülöpre emlékeztető Csaba testvér Kolozsváron született, 1959-ben. Csíkszeredában nőtt fel és tanult, ötéves korától egészen érettségiig. 1982-ben jelentkezett titokban a ferences rendbe. A gyulafehérvári, majd esztergomi teológiai évek után 1989-ben pappá szentelték, 1992-ben pedig Dévára került. Akkor szembesült a `89-es romániai forduló után bekövetkező országos munkanélküliséggel. A fémipar összeomlása folytán a hunyadi vasgyárban, a Zsil-völgyében dolgozó dél-erdélyi munkások - más sorstársaikhoz hasonlóan - tömegesen kerültek utcára. Sétái során kolduló gyerekekkel találkozva, Csaba testvér eleinte ebédet, tiszta ruhát kínált fel nekik, majd kirándulni vitte, tábort szervezett az utcagyerekeknek. Akkor még nem gondolta, intézményhálózattá növi ki magát a mozgalom. 
A gyermekmentő missziójáról egyre híresebbé váló szerzetes először a dévai kolostor épületében létesített gyermekotthont, (melyet egy rozsdás lakat leverésével ő maga személyesen foglalt vissza az államtól) létrehozva a Dévai Gyermekvédelmi Központot. Évek teltével, Erdély különböző városaiban egymás után jelentek meg - mentőcsónakként - a létperifériákon tengődő gyermekek számára kiépített központok. A 2005-ös esztendőre számuk már elérte a tízet...

- "Az ember, ha folyton csak a főutakon jár, nem tudja elképzelni, milyen mélységei vannak a nyomornak..." - mesélt az erdélyi állapotokról az atya a San Fernando Völgyi Magyar Református egyháznál nagy érdeklődés melett zajlott fórumon. - "Én is árván nőttem fel, apámat 1959-ben hét év börtönre ítélte a román állam, rendszerellenes magatartás címén." - folytatta, könnyeivel küszködve az emlékezést Csaba testvér. - "A börtönben elszenvedett kínzások következtében szabadulása után nemsokára meghalt. Az emberi butaság, a vak agresszió vitte el... Hiszem azt, hogy ha minél több gyereket karolunk fel és taníttatunk, annál kevesebb buta ember kerül ki a társadalomból. A sötétség ellen szállok szembe, a rászoruló gyerekeket támogatva apám halálán állok egyfajta bosszút."

Böjte Csaba a Magyarok Világszövetségének Amerikai Országos Tanácsa, valamint az őt fogadó városok támogatásával október 19 - november 4 utazta be az Észak Amerikai kontinenst. Útja során több amerikai államba látogatott el, majd Kanadát érintve utazott haza.

Los Angeles-i látogatását az Erdélyért Alapítvány és a San Fernando Völgyi Református Egyház meghívására sikerült beiktatni. Csaba testvér ez alkalommal személyesen is felvette a kapcsolatot a nemrég bejegyzett Erdélyért Alapítvánnyal, melyet - amint neve is mutatja - az erdélyi gyermekekért, Erdély következő nemzedékéért hozott létre egy fiatalokból álló lelkes, helyi csapat.

Az október 27-28-i Los Angeles-i találkozók során az Erdélyért Alapítvány alapítója Csorba Gábor megállapodást kötött Böjte atyával, arra nézve, hogy a dévai gyermekmentő misszió Egyesült Államok-beli támogatását, mint a magyarországi Dévai Szent Ferenc Alapítvány meghosszabított karja, az Erdélyért Alapítvány szervezi és koordinálja, illetve a missziót kontinensünkön képviseli. 

- "Azért jöttem, hogy megismerjem az amerikai magyar egyházközösségeket" - mondta a szerzetes a San Fernando Völgyi templomban tartott ökumenikus istentisztelet gyülekezetének. - "Több, Erdélyből és Magyarországról kikerült ferences szerzetes él itt, az óceánon túlon. Elsősorban New Yorkból, Detroitból kaptam meghívást, de ellátogattam Floridába, Clevelandbe, Chicagóba, Los Angeles után pedig Kanada következik. Megdöbbenve tapasztalom, hogy az elmúlt évszázad során a történelmi magyarhon területén összesen nem épült annyi templom, mint a nyugati kontinensen. Nem gondoltam, hogy Amerikában ennyire életerős közösségek voltak és vannak még mindig. Ez örömmel tölt el!"

A dél-kaliforniai magyar egyházak vezetőivel illetve másnap, a helyi kulturális szervezetek vezetőivel tartott kerekasztal-megbeszélések ünnepi meghívottja Bösenbacher Ferenc, a Magyar Köztársaság Los Angeles-i főkonzulja volt. 
Résztvett a Cserkész Barátok Közössége, az `56-os Szabadságharcosok Szövetsége, a Magyar Ház elnöke, valamint a Szent István Római Katolikus Egyháztól Nt. Smith Theodore plébános, a Los Angeles-i Első Magyar Református Egyháztól Nt. Kacsó István, a San Francisco-i bencés kolostortól Németh Maurusz atya, továbbá Nagy Bálint (Hollywoodi Magyar Református Egyház), Ft. Szabó Sándor (Ontarioi Független Magyar Református Egyház), Nt. Hunter Vadász János (Magyar Bibliai Gyülekezet). Nt. Jakabffy Zsolt (San Fernando Völgyi Református Egyház), és Csorba Gábor, mint házigazdák az Amerikában élő magyarság összefogásáról, az eddigi támogatás rendszeréről beszéltek, illetve e munkatalálkozók során arról kérdezték az atyát, hogy a nyugati part szervezetei, egyházai és magánszemélyei miként nyújthatnak összehangoltabb és szervezettebb segítséget a romániai magyar rászoruló családok megmentésében.

A Cserkész Barátok Közössége részéről Tóth Attila beszámolt a CSBK által szervezett, mostanra már hetven erdélyi gyermeket felkaroló keresztapa-programról.

A vetítéssel egybekötött október 28-i fórumon Böjte atya részletes tájékoztatást adott a résztvevőknek a Dévai Gyermekvédelmi Központról; munkáját bemutatandó vetítésre került Fekete Ibolya (Magyarország) dokumentumfilmje, az Utazások egy szerzetessel.

Az est során Csaba testvér az öregcserkészek részéről Kossuth- és Rákóczi-zászlót, az `56-os szervezetektől emlékérmét kapott jelképes ajándékul.

A találkozót képaukció követte, helyi neves és amatőr művészek - Balogh Irénke, Bodolai Frank, Dobay Zsuzsa, Kékessy Gertrúd, Egeghy Péter - alkotásai kerültek kalapács alá. Az erdélyi gyermekvédelmi hálózat továbbfejlesztése céljából szervezett árverés során több mint 12 ezer dollár gyűlt össze. Böjte Csaba elmondása szerint a bevételből származó pénzösszeg segítségével egy újabb központot hozna létre a gyerekek számára, ez úttal Székelyföldön... 

Jelenleg kilenc gyermekmentő központ működik Erdélyben illetve egy Petrozsényben, az otthonokban összesen hétszáz gyermeket gondoznak ma. - "Nagyon sokan csonka vagy vegyes házasságból származnak" - mondta Csaba testvér a védelme alá vett gyerekekről az újságíróknak szervezett sajtótájékoztatón -, "de mindegyikük beszél vagy legalább ért magyarul. Az úgynevezett nyomornegyedekben a szülők legkevésbé a vérvonalra fektetik a hangsúlyt. Olyan nyolcgyermekes anyáról is tudunk, akinek gyermekei mind más-más apától származnak. Plébániák, rokonok által jut tudomásunkra, ha valakinek szüksége van ránk. Felkeressük a családokat, megnézzük, milyen körülmények között élnek, a befogadás kérvény alapján történik. Aki be szeretne kapcsolódni a munkánkba, megteheti - teszi hozzá -, bárkitől szívesen várunk bármilyen támogatást."

A dévai központban óvoda, I-IV. osztályos iskola, valamint szakiskola is működik, másutt állami intézményben folyik az oktatás. Az otthonokban "családonként" egy-egy felnőtt vagy házaspár neveli a gyerekeket. Csaba testvérnek száz munkatársa - köztük tíznél több magyarországi önkéntes - van, legtöbbjük főállású nevelőszülő. Nem egy példa van arra, hogy az érettségi vagy az egyetem elvégzése után a fiatalok visszatérnek az otthonokba és nevelőkké válnak. Mint például Szászvároson, ahol a ház mostani igazgatója szintén ott nőtt fel, és a gyermekotthonból választott feleséget.

Csaba testvér immár "nagytata", többszörösen is, hiszen hétszáz gyermek "apjának" tekinti magát. Büszkén számol be, hogy "gyermekei" milyen jó tanulók: az idén 29-en érettségiztek, közülük 19-en főiskolára, illetve egyetemre jutottak be, a többi ifjú pedig munkát vállalt.

Csaba testvér és társai munkáját az állam 1998-tól ismeri el, a juttatás nem sok, havonta 640 ezer lejt (kb. 23 dollárt) kap az intézményhálózat gyerekenként. Az igazi segítség azonban más úton érkezik. Élelmet, ruhát, tanszert Székelyföldről, Kárpátaljáról, Magyarországról, Felvidékről, Vajdaságból kapnak, és a tengerentúli magyarok sem feledkeznek meg róluk. Magyarországi támogatással ez év őszén egy új, 1500 négyzetméteres házat építettek Szovátán, kilenc lakrésszel, jövőre, ha sikerül, a csángóföldi Rekecsinben talán felépül az első magyar iskola. Böjte atya tervei azonban itt nem érnek véget. Amint mondja, a magyar nemzetnek valójában többé nem múzeumokat, hanem minél több óvodát kellene létrehoznia. Sok még a tennivaló, teszi hozzá, hiszen - "jó volna minden egyes gyermeket ölbe venni..." 

Bokor Katalin


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 4)

Koszonjuk


----------



## Horváth Sándor (2005 November 8)

Azt hiszem megérdemli figyelmünket Böjte Atya Amerikában tett látogatása, egy kis izelítő a rokonszentől kísért találkozásaiból...

*Utazás egy szerzetessel New York-ban* 

Böjte Csaba testvér, és kísérője Szilvai Lívia amerikai programja 21-én pénteken New York-ban folytatódott. Manhattanben a 82. utcai magyar katolikus templom adott otthont számukra. 

Clevelandból délután érkezett, s rögtön el is kezdődött feszített tempójú programja. Először New Jerseyben találkozott az amerikai magyarokkal, másnap délután pedig Connecticut következett. Vasárnap szentmisét adott a híveknek, amin keresztül felejthetetlen élménnyel ajándékozott meg bennünket. Az Istentisztelet hangulata, Csaba testvérre jellemző, magával ragadó vidám közvetlen, és egyben drámai. Igen, drámai, hiszen a nyugati világ számára elképzelhetetlen nyomort, kilátástalanságot tárt elő. De őt hallgatva, mégsem az elkeseredettség, a magyar emberre oly jellemző búskomorság lett úrrá rajtunk, hanem a tenni akarás, segítségnyújtás érzete erősödött lelkünkben. A karzaton ülő, Amerikában élő magyar testvérek is érezték, Déva nem csupán "egy" gyermekvédelmi központ a hozzátartozó másik 9 otthonnal együtt Erdély szerte, hanem annál sokkalta több is. Bátran mondhatom, ez a hely a Magyarság lelkiismerete is. Egy hely, hol igazi csodák történnek nap, mint nap.
A hit az, mi erőt ad nekik, ez a pénzben ki nem fejezhető megfoghatatlan valami. 

Ebből a hitből, csodából merítsünk erőt mindnyájan, a Kárpát-medencében élők, és szerte a nagyvilágban boldogulni kívánók. Ne feledjük, mit Csaba testvér hangoztatott, Magyarország Mária lelkületben éljen, és erről legyen ismeretes a magyar ember mindenki számára, ki megismer bennünket. Mert elvesztettük hitünket Istenben, Magyarságunkban egyaránt. Istennek milyen megnyílvánulására van még szükségünk, hogy érezzük, és végre elhidjük , segítségével minden lehetséges. Csak rajtunk múlik, ebben az egyben senki, és semmi nem akadályoz minket. 

Az október 23. ünnepségnek a Wagner iskola adott színhelyet, az emlékműsor díszvendége Csaba atya ki a szeretet erejére, és a megbékélésre hívta a tisztelt hallgatóság figyelmét. Az ünnepségen mint egy kétszázan emlékeztek meg az 56-os forradalom, és szabadságharc áldozataira. A szabadság védelmezői életüket, és nagyon sok esetben ezt fiatalon adták oda, amit akkor az orosz lánctalpak eltapostak. A halálos terror elől többszázezer magyar ember kényszerült hazája elhagyására. Most 60 évvel a második világháború, és 49 évvel a forradalom leverése után még mindig vannak magyarok a Kárpát-medencében kik másodrendű állampolgárok a hazájukban magyarságuk miatt, vagy kiket akár el is üldöznek szülőföldükről. 

A megemlékezést követően ismét New Jerseybe vitt az utunk, ahol egy magánlakásban folytathattuk beszélgetésünket Csaba testvérrel, ki továbbra is a gyerekekről szeretett a legjobban mesélni . Alig akartuk tudomásul venni az idő múlását, hiszen reggelig elhallgattuk volna az atyát, de ő is húsvér ember így neki is jár a pihenés. 
Hétfő este a Magyar Házban vetíttették le Utazás egy szerzetessel című dokumentumfilmet. 

A film után óriási volt a lelkesedés, ami az adományozó kedvben is megmutatkozott. Tervek, ötletek születtek a későbbi együttműködés, kapcsolattartás lehetséges formáiról. 

Csaba testvérék New Yorki tartózkodásuk ideje alatt szinte mindvégig melléjük szegődött fiatalok kis csoportját lehetett látni. A csoport tagjai a Hagyaték Őrzői Egyesület New Yorki tagjai, kik szombat ebédre hívták meg a kedves vendégeket, és itt nyílt lehetőség a bemutatkozásra, elmesélni személyes történeteket, hogy is élik meg mindennapjaikat itt idegenben, bemutatva a városban elő több ezer magyar fiatal világlátását, problémáikat. Azontúl szeretnék továbbra is segíteni a dévai gyermekvédelmi központ munkáját a lehetőségeikhez mérten. Hiszen csak a jó Isten a megmondhatója kiből válik új munkatársa Csaba testvérnek 

Talán belőlük, vagy talán belőletek, vagy akár Önökből ..... 
Isten óvja Böjte Csabát és Isten óvjon mindnyájunkat. 

Pápai Szabolcs


----------



## Horváth Sándor (2006 Január 9)

Madéfalva hazavárja a menekültek leszármazottait
[ 2006-01-09 ]
Fotóval: http://erdely.ma/tortenelem.php?id=15033

A Siculicidium 242. évfordulójára emlékeztek szombaton Madéfalván, a császári csapatok által 1764. január 7-én lemészárolt székely áldozatokért állított turulmadaras emlékmunél. "Fontos, hogy ne feledjük azokat, akik vérüket adták a szabadságért, azért, hogy ma szabadon élhessenek a székelyek Madéfalván" - emelte ki beszédében Tamás József, a település polgármestere. Mint mondta, Amerikától Japánig, a földkerekség minden részén élnek olyan székelyek, akiknek elődei a madéfalvi veszedelem miatt kényszerültek bújdosásra.

A polgármester hangsúlyozta, az akkori menekülők leszármazottait mindig hazavárják Madéfalvára. A szombati megemlékezésen jelen volt a Belgrád melletti Bácskossuthfalva református lelkésze, Móricz Árpád is, akinek elődei a madéfalvi veszedelem idején előbb Moldvába, majd Bukovinába menekültek, innen pedig a vajdasági Bácskába sodorta őket a sors. Mint mondta, Belgrád mellett jelenleg "székely lélekkel és erővel" három faluban élnek a madéfalvi veszedelem nyomán elmenekült székelyek utódai.

1764. január 7-én hajnalban gróf Siskovics József tábornok parancsára az osztrák csapatok Madéfalvát - ahova a székely ellenállási mozgalom küldöttei gyűltek össze - ágyútűz alá vették, majd mintegy 400 menekülőt lekaszabolt a katonaság. Mária Terézia ekképpen büntette a székely határőrség megszervezése ellen tiltakozó csíki és háromszéki székelyeket. A madéfalvi vérengzés után elfojtották a megmozdulásokat Székelyföldön.

A mészárlás és az erőszakos katonasorozás hatására kezdődött meg a székelyek tömeges kivándorlása Bukovinába. A vérengzés áldozatainak emlékére állított turulmadaras emlékműnél minden évben megemlékeznek az áldozatokról.

D. Balázs Ildikó


----------



## Erdelyi37 (2006 Április 25)

Sajnos egy kalap alá veszik az erdélyi magyart is a románnal. Lehetsz bármennyire becsületes, nem adják olyan könnyen Romániában a vízumot. Egy kicsit hosszú a riport, de ha nem unjátok... Én csak turistaként szerettem volna kimenni, de így jártam tavaly:

*Egy vízumszerzési kísérlet forgatókönyve *

Szinte el sem tudja képzelni az, aki nem próbálta ki, milyen egy kanadai vízumszerzés ma Romániában. Aki még nem kísérelte meg, nem tudja mit veszített, aki próbálta, tudja: van veszítenivalója. Nem is kevés. 
Kezdődik minden a papírgyűjtéssel, az igazoló akták, bizonylatok be- és megszerzésével. Nem könnyű feladat, mert aki nem ért eléggé angolul vagy franciául, esélye nincs, hogy ezekről tudomást szerezzen. Kanada bukaresti nagykövetségének honlapján ugyanis csak angol és francia nyelvű tájékoztató található, és ha valaki előre örül annak, hogy van feltüntetett telefonszám, ahol esetleg tájékoztatást kérhet, az nagyot csalódik, ha tárcsázza a megadott számot. Robothang közli, hogy nem kötelesek tájékoztatást nyújtani román állampolgárnak, és a hölgy csak mondja a magáét, ismétli önmagát, és arra hivatkozik, hogy a vévévé-satöbbi című honlapon minden információ megtalálható. *

Papírok begyűjtése, bizakodás *

Megtalálom a honlapot, megértek, amit megértek, az érthetetlen szövegre ott a szótár, meg a kedves ismerős, aki segít. Teljesen nyugodt vagyok, első olvasatra tudom, valamennyi megjelölt paragrafust teljesítek. Nekilátok a papírok begyűjtéséhez, és tudat alatt ott motoszkál, ez csak egy feladat, a vízumszerzés karnyújtásnyira van, egyszerű lesz. Hiszen a szöveg szerint a látogatóvízum kiadása előtt a vízumügyintézőnek meg kell győződnie arról, hogy a kérelmező nem jelent veszélyt Kanada társadalmára, és az engedélyezett tartózkodási idő lejártával el fogja hagyni az országot. Veszélyt nem jelentek egyetlen társadalomra sem, törvénytisztelő ember vagyok, akinek kedves barátja meghívására megadatott, hogy ellátogathat az óceánon túlra. Szinte nem is hiszem, hogy ez valóság lehet, megannyi több évtizedes balkáni bezártság után. Örömmel kezdek neki a papírok beszerzésének, hiszen tudom bizonyítani azt, hogy a vízum lejártával visszatérek, azazhogy van miért, kikért visszatérnem. 
Van gyermekem, lakásom, bankszámlám, munkahelyem, minden, amit kérnek. Sőt, néhányról duplán is tudok bizonyságot adni, két gyermek, két munkahely, ezen kívül felturbózott bankszámla, hogy azért ezen ne múljon, ugye? Mindent, ahogy kérnek, elvárnak, előírnak, semmit sem bízok a véletlenre, hiszen álmom, vágyam, hogy lássam Torontót, Montreált, a Niagara vízesést, és persze a kedves barátokat, ismerősöket, magyarokat, akik idegen országban lakni kényszerültek. Megjön a meghívóm, hitelesítve, benne van az, hogy milyen kapcsolatban állok a vendéglátómmal: barát, neve, címe, telefonszáma, munkahelyi igazolása, állandó tartózkodási engedélye, tavalyi évi keresetének bizonylata, amely azt próbálja előrevetíteni, hogy minden költségemet, teljes ellátásomat biztosítja, felelősséget vállal értem, gondoskodik rólam, repülőjegy-foglalások, három is. Szóval megnyugodott lélekkel indulok az éjszaka kellős közepén Bukarestbe, ebből gond nem lehet. Mindenki biztat, megkapod a vízumot, hiszen, ha más nem, a két gyermeked biztosíték arra, hogy nem maradsz Kanadában. Hát nem is. *

A kanadai nagykövetségen *

Hajnalban érkezem a konzulátus épülete elé. Már reggel fél hétkor közel nyolcvanan szoronganak a kapu előtt, egy fedett kis térségben. Kitartóan esik az eső, de mindenki bizakodó. Közben kiderül, vannak még erdélyi magyarok, de vannak moldvai románok is, többségben a nyugdíjas korosztály. Egyenként engednek be, fogalmam nincs, hogy mi fog történni a kis előtérben, ahová belépek. Két fogdmeglegény vár rám, a látszat kedvéért talpig nyakkendőben. Elkérik a mobiltelefonomat, egy számot kapok cserébe, elveszik a táskám, kipakolják, bepakolják, és adnak egy műanyagdobozt. Hirtelen nem tudom, most vizeletet kell adnom, vagy mire szolgál a kis doboz. A kigyúrt pasas néz rám, mondja gépiesen: 
- Az ékszereit tegye bele a dobozba, és mindent, ami fémes tárgy. 
Érthetetlenül állok, erre nem számítottam, de nem tiltakozom. Csinálom, amit mondanak, aztán motozás, fémdetektoros vizsgálat, csak ámulok, hagyom, hogy rendelkezzenek. Kell a vízum. 
Bent rengeteg ember, mindenki ír, tölti ki a papírokat. Én kész iratcsomóval érkezem, letöltöttem a vízumkérő ívet az internetről. A helyszínen kiderül, az angol nyelvű változatnak nem éppen örülnek, adnak egy román nyelvű mellékletet, amit még ki kell töltenem. Semmi gond, nyolcvanadik vagyok a sorban, időm bőven, és még szerencsém is van, hiszen kapok ülőhelyet. Tudom, hosszú órák várnak rám, hiszen még csak délelőtt van. *

A székelyhídi leukémiás kislány esete *

Bezárva, többedmagammal, önkéntelenül is ismerkedik az ember. Egy székelyhídi nő a papírok kitöltésében a segítségemet kéri. Leukémiás kislányával készül Montreálba, a műtét lehetőségében reménykednek, erre kaptak biztatást, közben aggódik, nincs munkahelye, a férje Magyarországon dolgozik, de sok jóérzésű, tehetős ember melléje állt, megvan a műtéthez szükséges anyagi fedezet egy része, és a remény arra, hogy a kislány meggyógyul. Vigasztalom, hiszen az élethez kérnek vízumot, az emberséges hozzáállásból itt nem lehet hiány. A nyolcéves gyerek izeg-mozog az anyja mellett, nem hatalmasodott még el a kór rajta, boldognak látszik. Még. 
Háromórás várakozás után kinyílik egy ablak, és egyeseknek adják az útleveleket, több tíz embert elküldenek, magyarázat nélkül, másokkal közlik, megkapták a vízumot, mikor távozhatnak, és mikor kell visszaérkezzenek az országba. 
Körülnézek a teremben, a harmincas-negyvenes korosztály maradtunk. A nagymama-, nagytata-korúak, és a moldvai állampolgárok elmentek. Levegőtlenség van a kis helyiségben, csendes várakozás, és egyszer csak közli a dokumentum-begyűjtő hölgy, hogy ebédszünet van, fél óráig nem foglalkoznak senkivel. Ekkor nyílik az ajtó, és a kommunista kor tévéjéből ismert román popénekes bevonulását nézem végig többedmagammal. Összesúgnak az emberek, lerohanják, autogramot kérnek. Az ebédszünet azonnal eltolódik, készségesen invitálják az ablakhoz Alifantis urat, még a formaságokra sem adnak, nem törődnek azzal, hogy a sztár nem tölti ki saját kezűleg, csak aláírja a vízumkérő ívet, közben dedikál, fürdik a népszerűségében, és tíz perc múlva dicsőségesen távozik a vízummal. 
Ebédszünet után elkezdődnek az interjúk. Beszólítják mellőlem a székelyhídi anyukát és kislányát. Telik az idő, jönnek ki, sír az anya, a gyerek riadtan szorítja a kezét, nem érti mi történik, a nő kezében az útlevél, és az elutasításról szóló papír. Megdöbbenek, de fel sem tudok ocsúdni az embertelen visszautasítás láttán, mert már szólítanak a hangosbemondón, hogy beszélni óhajtanak velem. *

A vízumszerzés nem magánügy *

Bemegyek a kis fülkébe. Üvegablak választ el az angolul beszélő hivatalnoktól, aki fel sem néz, talán biccent a fejével, de ez alig érzékelhető. Telefonon értekezünk, bámulja feszülten a számítógép képernyőjét. Az első kérdése: 
- Beszél angolul? 
- Igen, de megtörténhet, hogy szükségem lesz tolmácsra is. 
Egyszerű kérdésekkel kezdi: 
- Volt még külföldön? Hol volt? Mikor volt? 
Dátumokat kér, pontos időpontokat. 
- Hol dolgozik? Mióta dolgozik? A munkáltató fizetett vagy fizetetlen szabadságra engedi el? Hány évesek a gyermekei? 
Belelapoz az irataimba. 
- Maga újságíró? - kérdezi, és érzem ebben az érdeklődésben benne van az, hogy Irakban román újságírókat raboltak el. 
- Ön magyar anyanyelvű - állapítja meg sokatmondóan, talán tudja, hogy Sepsiszentgyörgyön verik a magyarokat, és a kivándorlási hullám Erdélyben aggasztó méreteket öltött. 
Hümmög egy kicsit, keresi a következő kérdést, és meg is találja. 
- Honnan ismeri a meghívóját? Mióta ismeri? Ki ő? Mivel foglalkozik? Mióta él Kanadában? Milyen gyakran látogat Romániába? Mikor volt itt utoljára? Mikor jött? Mikor ment el? 
Megint időpontokat kér, évet, hónapot, órát, statisztikát, kimutatást, nyilvántartást. 
- Hány éves a vendéglátója? Van-e családja, felesége, gyermeke? 
Válaszolok. Hangosan gondolkodik: 
- A kanadai barátja negyvenéves, egyedülálló, ön elvált, mondja kérem, férjhez akar menni hozzá? 
Azt hittem félreértem a kérdést, zavaromban a tolmács segítségét kérem. Tiltakozom. De a következő kérdés már félreérthetetlen: 
- Ön szállásolta el az urat, amikor Romániában volt? 
Egyértelmű, akár föltehette volna úgy is a kérdést, hogy: 
- Volt-e viszonya vele? 
Annyira ledöbbenek, hogy nem tudom mit mondjak. Tiltakoznék. Hiszen uram, belegyalogol a magánszférámba. Miért kell itt védekeznem a magyarságom, a magánéletem miatt. Nem kotorhat bele a mindennapjaimba azon a címen, hogy a munkáját végzi. Mert olyan ez, mintha bejönne a hálószobámba, ott ülne, és nézné a tévét, én meg jönnék-mennék, mert nem lenne hely nekem. Jóember, állítsa le magát, ön ki-bejárkál a magánéletemben. Már úgy érzem, nincs menedékem. Az én házam, már nem az én váram. Az én életem már nem magánügy, hanem közügy. 
Látom, érzem, tudom, már nincs veszítenivalóm. Próbálkozom: 
- Uram, felejtse el, hogy van meghívólevelem. Szabad ország, szabad állampolgára vagyok. Szeretném látni Kanadát, turistaként kívánok elmenni, hogy élményekkel hazatérhessek a családomhoz, a gyermekeimhez, a munkatársaimhoz, a barátaimhoz. 
Föltúrja az irataimat, kiveszi a bankszámla-kivonatot, meglobogtatja, és látom, hogy kinevet. 
- Ennyi pénz nem elég egy kanadai kiutazáshoz. 
És már mondja is ki a szentenciát, nem ad vízumot, mert a beszélgetés alapján nem lát garanciát a visszatérésemre, baráti alapon románnak nincs kiutazás. Punktum. Veszi a pecsétet, benyomja az útlevelembe. Megint tiltakoznék, de már érvem sincs. Bár az utolsó szó jogán elmondanám, hogy a két gyermekem nem hagynám ebben az országban, ahol nem tisztelik a jogaimat, semmibe veszik az akaratomat, korlátozzák a szabadságomat, és idegen hivatalnokok ki-bejárkálnak a magánéletemben. *

Vízum nélkül *

Magam mögött hagyom a nagykövetséget. Gyenge nő vagyok, sírok. Többször is cseng a maroktelefonom, az óceánon túlról érdeklődnek, munkatársak, ismerősök kérdezik: Na, megvan a vízum? Nincs. Vigasztalnak, ki ahogyan tud. Kanadai barátom megállapítja, ezek szerint könnyebb emigrálni Kanadába, mint turistavízumot szerezni. Anyaországi jó ismerősöm csodálkozik, létezik ilyen megalázás ebben a században? Igen létezik, nem tudja ő, európai magyar, hogyan működik itt keleten, a Kárpátokon túl, a Balkánon, amikor egy kalap alá vesznek mindenféle románnal, aki lejáratta ezt az országot a nagyvilágban. Hibás vagyok én azért, hogy ide születtem? Nyolcvanöt évvel ezelőtt meghúzták a határokat és kész, slussz, ez még nem Európai Unió. Itt rádbizonyítják, veszélyt jelentesz Kanadára, lerománoznak, megaláznak. Ki véd meg? Menjek el Strasbourgba? Hívjam meg az egész világot a magánéletembe? 
Hallgatok, hiszen tudom, bárhol fellebbeznék, senki nem adna igazat nekem. A kártyákat nem úgy osztják le, hogy nyerő lehetek. Sőt, nem is osztanak nekem sem lapot, sem vízumot. *

Nagy Zsuzsanna*<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## Murgo (2006 Április 25)

Haat ez van, ...sajnos.........es legtobbbszor a rosz nyer, az aki legkevesbe melto ra,........csak az a bossszanto, hogy legtobbbszor olyanok dontenek a sorsunkon akik fel se vehetik velunk a versenyt,....sem erkolcsileg, sem szelemileg..........stb, .........
Nahat ...alifantis................hat meg letezik ez a buzi?????????........mindjart kifordul a gyomrom


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 25)

Valamit nagyon elrontottak,hogy ilyen borzalmas nehez lett a vizum szerzes.
Nem vigasz tudom, de mikor en szemelyesen voltam bent M.o. a canadai kovetsegen edesanyamnak vizumot kerni en is megizzadtam.
Az osszes gyerek adatai melle munkahelyeik telefonszamaik lakas postal code stb nekem bankszamla, anyamnak a bankjatol mennyi penze van.

Szamomra is megdobbento mert itt ilyen kerdeseket nem tesznek fel, hacsak nem abirosagi vagy kriminal ugy nincs mogotte.Semmivel sem volt konyebb hogy canadai kent szemelyesen hivtam meg anyamat.


----------



## Erdelyi37 (2006 Április 25)

Kedves Murgó!
Az az igazság, hogy ma is úgy ment, mint régen volt, hogy minél nagyobb gazember vagy, elengednek. Persze, hogy él Alifantis, nekem is felfordult a gyomrom tőle...

Kedves Melitta!
Tudod, mi a baj? Hogy a románok már elvitték az ország hírét a nagyvilágba. Én nem mondom, hogy közöttünk, erdélyi magyarok között is nincs kivetnivaló, de mikor én bemegyek Bukarestbe a nagykövetségre, akkor engem egy kalap alá vesznek azokkal a románokkal, akik loptak, csaltak, hazudtak külföldön, és lejáratták az országot. Sosem gondoltam volna, hogy tisztességes, adófizető polgárként visszautasítanak, de hát biztos megvolt rá az okuk. 
Az még hozzátartozik a történethez, hogy másodszor is mentem vízumot kérni. Nagyon szerettem volna az elmúlt nyarat kint tölteni. Azt tanácsolták, hogy másodszor valamilyen kanadai intézménytől kérjek meghívót, ne magánszemélytől. A Magyarok Világszövetségének elnöke, akit jól ismerek, felvette a kapcsolatot a Torontói Magyar Házzal, illetve a Torontói Halász Könyvtárral, és a sikertelen vízumkérésem után három héttel megint ott voltam Bukarestben. Ekkor már szinte szóba sem álltak velem, reménytelen volt, hiszen egyből látták a számítógépen, hogy kb. egy hónappal azelőtt már kértem vízumot. Szóval ez van. És nem én vagyok az egyetlen, a 30-40-es korosztályt nagyon nehezen engedik el. Mikor másodszor voltam, egy erdélyi polgármester ismerősömet még interjúra sem hívták be, kitessékelték az ajtón vízum nélkül... Ez van.

NZS


----------



## galfi3 (2007 Január 8)

erdélyi37
ők más szemmel látják a világot nektek a 30- 40 es korosztálynak valóban nehezen adnak bármijen vizumot nekünka 20 korosztálynak meg talán még nehezebben mert, hogy potenciális bevándorlók vagyunk... igazuk van.
Csak azt nem értem, hogy miért baj ez?
Anno amerika, most mondjuk inkább az USA a szabadság országa volt de igaz ez Kanadára is. Mára már egy inkább zárt kontinens lett... Talán nem is baj. Itt is lehet jól élni és nem kell mindig feltétlen az amit nem lehet.
ha ökegyelmük rossz elöitéletekkel vannak mifelénk, háát tessék szabad. Szerintem az a lényeg, hoy minden egyén találja meg az önmaga egyensulyát és akkor nem lessz gond...

egy kedves barátnőm kinába költözött!
azt állitja, hogy kinában sokkal boldogabbak az emberek mint europában.
Fogalmuk sincsen alról, hogy mi zajlik romániában. azt sem tudják, hogy europában hól van, akárcsak az amerikaiak egy része. De attol még boldogok. jo persze lehet,hogy teneked nem pont, vagy nem csak a boldogság a lényeg...

galfi3 erdélyországból


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 8)

Galfi ehez a temahoz mar egy eve irtak utoljara ;-) Hol bujkaltal mostanaban ????


----------



## Margit (2007 Január 8)

FiFike írta:


> Galfi ehez a temahoz mar egy eve irtak utoljara ;-) Hol bujkaltal mostanaban ????


 
Gálfi nagytakarítást végez ,már én is gondolkodom a Cinit ma lecsukták c.topichoz mit írjak


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Január 8)

Margit írta:


> Gálfi nagytakarítást végez ,már én is gondolkodom a Cinit ma lecsukták c.topichoz mit írjak


 
Várj, amíg lecsukják megint. Ne dobjuk ki az újrahasznosítható topicokat, ahogy nagyanyám szokta volt mondani, sose lehet tudni, mi mire lesz még jó...


----------



## galfi3 (2007 Január 8)

FiFike írta:


> Galfi ehez a temahoz mar egy eve irtak utoljara ;-) Hol bujkaltal mostanaban ????



ööööm... igen. Az az takaritottam, vagyis... szoval. nem volt netem és ott fojtattam ahol abba hagytam. Vagy lehet, hogy ezek voltak azok a témák amikhez leginkább érdekel???

ööö... bocsi


----------

